# Amphibian Pond Project



## kungfuturtle (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I think i've fallen in love with reptiles and amphibians 
I've had a tortoise for about 2 years now and i'm looking to get some new pets that deserve a better life than in a tank  

However I just want to make sure what I have planned is suitable for the new amphibians as I've never had much experience with them and I want to make sure I give them a good home! As of yet I have 3 different amphibians in mind to put ina pond my dad will build. These are some fire bellied newts; some salamanders and some red-eyed crocodile skints. I live in the UK which doesn't have good overall weather, although it's really hot this summer! The pond will not be raised and of course there will be land available with a fence to stop them escaping  Also the crocodiles will be seperated from the others! I would like to ask several questions:

1) What species of salamander would best for the pond and easy to care for?
2) Do the newts and salamanders need to be seperated as well?
3)Is the UKs climate suitable to keep these pets in a garden pond or will it get too cold at night - and what about winter? :/
4) How long, wide and deep should the pond be? I was thinking of a circle shaped pond, seperated in half (unless salamanders need seperating) then a slope coming up to the land with logs, rocks, plants etc.
5) What about breeding?

Thanks in advance! I'm hoping I can do this, if not I could always get a tank, but i'd rather give them a nice pond outside


----------



## dmmj (Jul 2, 2009)

I plan on constructing a pond myself in a few years, I got some real nice ideas in hawaii (pics are coming soon) all I have to say on the subject is dont place any water turtles with them unless you want them eaten, they eat anything they can get their hands on.


----------



## Itort (Jul 2, 2009)

Most salamanders don't really live in water but in moist areas near water. That said perhaps you should stick with native species and not restrict yourself to just salamanders but consider native frogs and toads also. I must emphasis native species as amphibians are very good at escape and you don't want to introduce alien species (many of which would do very well in the UK). Also the red eyed crocodile skink is a subtropical reptile and as you have correctly stated would have to be housed seperately.


----------

